# Tradimento e segno zodiacale



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Un tema leggero... forse anche un po' stupido 
Ci sono dei segni zodiacali più traditori degli altri?
Io sono del segno del Sagittario


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Io pesci...
Come disse quintina...
Gran scoponi...
Ehm scopeton no?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un tema leggero... forse anche un po' stupido
> Ci sono dei segni zodiacali più traditori degli altri?
> Io sono del segno del Sagittario


Idem
Ma lo è anche mio marito.......


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2010)

Io capri*corno*: c'è un "segno" nel mio segno 

Mia moglie è cancro, e conosco diverse donne del cancro che si danno a pratiche extra........


----------



## Illuso (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un tema leggero... forse anche un po' stupido
> Ci sono dei segni zodiacali più traditori degli altri?
> Io sono del segno del Sagittario


In base alla mia statistica personale, le donne sagittario e gli uomini cancro sono traditori intrinsechi.


----------



## Kid (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un tema leggero... forse anche un po' stupido



Menomale che lo hai detto tu! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sempre pronti a mettere le "etichette", questa volta tocca allo zodiaco 


Tutte stronzate! :singleeye:


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Illuso ha detto:


> In base alla mia statistica personale, le donne sagittario e gli uomini cancro sono traditori intrinsechi.


Ho un ex cancro che conferma la tua teoria. Per il sagittario ho solo la mia esperienza...


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre pronti a mettere le "etichette", questa volta tocca allo zodiaco
> 
> 
> Tutte stronzate! :singleeye:


Sai com'è, oggi al lavoro non mi passa più


----------



## Tubarao (6 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io capri*corno*: c'è un "segno" nel mio segno


Vabbè, allora è meglio che io resti fuori da questo 3ead: TORO


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io capri*corno*: c'è un "segno" nel mio segno
> 
> Mia moglie è cancro, e conosco diverse donne del cancro che si danno a pratiche extra........


Mio marito e' capricorno.....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

Non posso soffrire mia madre Bilancia...
Amo le donne della bilancia...
Mia moglie è bilancia...
Casso quelle della bilancia misurano tutto...


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sai com'è, oggi al lavoro non mi passa più



Ma no, figurati Sabina  i segni dello zodiaco possono spiegare molte cose sul carattere delle persone, ma a tradire o non tradire sono buoni tutti e 12.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

mari' ha detto:


> ma no, figurati sabina  i segni dello zodiaco possono spiegare molte cose sul carattere delle persone, ma a tradire o non tradire sono buoni tutti e 12.


:d:d:d:d


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mio marito e' capricorno.....


Come volevasi dimostrare........... 


Noi del capricorno siamo duri da digerire però, devo ammetterlo .

Io mitigo un po' con l'ascendente in acquario, ma sai che casino?!


----------



## cleo81 (6 Dicembre 2010)

Io pesci...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Io pesci...


Wovl come la matra...wovl...certo che voi due siete proprio così sorelline...eheheheeheheheh...
quando lo facciamo in tre?
Una grigliata mista no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina dipende tanto anche dall'ascendente. L'uomo meno affidabile secondo le mie esperienze è il Gemelli, ma quando tradisce lo fa in modo talmente superficiale che nemmeno se ne rende conto. Scorpione e Capricorno non perdonano e te la fanno pagare. Fosse anche dopo un milione di anni.

ps io sono Bilancia, ma ho l'ascendente Leone che mi salva dal rigore


----------



## xfactor (6 Dicembre 2010)

azzzzzz, avrei voluto scrivere il mio segno ma dopo aver curiosato su internet , meglio lasciar perdere. Sono un eterno bambino!:fischio:


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

Udite udite... Vergine!!!!
Marito e amante cancro...


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

E sul leone si sa niente?

Mi ci vuole ancora molto?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E sul leone si sa niente?
> 
> Mi ci vuole ancora molto?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il mio amante è leone.... in tutti i sensi


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Il mio amante è leone.... in tutti i sensi


uao, mo' segno allora...

bongustaia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2010)

I leoni sono a distanza i migliori traditori, sia perché ci riescono sempre, sia perché sanno farsi perdonare subito :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I leoni sono a distanza i migliori traditori, sia perché ci riescono sempre, sia perché sanno farsi perdonare subito :rotfl:


Urca, avendo ormai 54 anni me devo spiccia' allora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2010)

Gemelli


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Gemelli


Ma insieme o uno alla volta?

Me cojoni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma insieme o uno alla volta?
> 
> Me cojoni...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Giudica tu :carneval:
Sono Gemelli ascendente Gemelli :sonar:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giudica tu :carneval:
> Sono Gemelli ascendente Gemelli :sonar:


azz... stai proprio inguaiata..:mrgreen:

vabbe' fatte forza...c'e' di peggio...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz... stai proprio inguaiata..:mrgreen:
> 
> vabbe' fatte forza...*c'e' di peggio*...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ad esempio?
landesina:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ad esempio?
> landesina:


Aspe' che sto controllando...

forse me so' sbajato...ops...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ad esempio?
> landesina:


 Vergine ascendente Vergine


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Vergine ascendente Vergine


Ma quella e' proprio na' condanna...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> *Vergine ascendente Vergine*


Mia madre!!! Giuro!! :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ari, è inutile: non ce la farai mai a farti passare per l'"Immacolata Concezione"


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ari, è inutile: non ce la farai mai a farti passare per l'"Immacolata Concezione"


:calcio:

:carneval::carneval:
:lipstick:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> :calcio:
> 
> :carneval::carneval:
> :lipstick:


:up::up::up::up:
Ari sei sempre una bellissima persona...no?


----------



## Papero (9 Dicembre 2010)

La mia esperienza personale mi porta a pensare che le donne TORO siano le più bastarde ma anche le più maiale!


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

:racchia::racchia:





Papero ha detto:


> La mia esperienza personale mi porta a pensare che le donne TORO siano le più bastarde ma anche le più maiale!


 
vada per il bastarde


----------



## Kid (9 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Udite udite... Vergine!!!!
> Marito e amante cancro...



Sorella Vergine eccomi! :mexican:


----------



## Papero (9 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia:
> 
> 
> vada per il bastarde



Ehm... Minerva.... sei Toro? :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Dicembre 2010)

*x Alce*

Io sono cancro e mio marito è Capricorno!


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io sono cancro e mio marito è Capricorno!


 
Eccola! Visto?!

(salvo che da quanto mi hai detto, tra me e tuo marito c'è una differenza sostanziale )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eccola! Visto?!
> 
> (salvo che da quanto mi hai detto, tra me e tuo marito c'è una differenza sostanziale )


buon per te (e per tua moglie)


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io sono cancro e mio marito è Capricorno!


QENTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???
Ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
:amici:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Dicembre 2010)

ciaooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ciaooooooooooooooo!!!


Sono molto contenta che sei tornata:up:


----------



## aristocat (9 Dicembre 2010)

Quintina!! Bentornata!!:up:


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ciaooooooooooooooo!!!


Sei mancata... Bello rileggerti :up:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Dicembre 2010)

Ohhh, la quintina e' uscita...

adesso andiamo per la tombola...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Dicembre 2010)

Grazie!




(ciao Sterminator)


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ma il papero non ti saluta?
Non siete più piccioncini?

Oh quintina colomba
del mio core 
conosci te stessa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh ma il papero non ti saluta?
> Non siete più piccioncini?
> 
> Oh quintina colomba
> ...


Io e papero ci salutiamo in privato

siamo piccioncini timidi


----------



## Papero (10 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Io e papero ci salutiamo in privato
> 
> siamo piccioncini timidi


diglielo!!! :up:

Ciao belloccissima bentornata!!! :amici:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> buon per te (e per tua moglie)


Mia moglie non ha saputo rinnovar la quota, quindi non gode più da tempo dei miei servigi


----------

